# Reading > Who Said That? >  Interesting quote

## Wilfred

Here is an interesting quote that I found. It was made by one of the greatest philosophers of our times. Can anyone guess who it is?
"True happiness can only be found through contentment with our misrible life."

Wow, that is deep.

----------


## MacBeth

I'm not quite sure, but Bertrand Russell did say something of the sort.

----------


## Wilfred

good guess, close, but actually not at all.

----------


## fayefaye

so why don't you just tell us?

----------


## Wilfred

That would be no fun.

----------


## azmuse

Wilfred? (knocks on Wilfred's monitor screen) Tell us Wilfred!

----------


## I hate Jane Austen

stop knocking on my monitor screen. then maybe i will tell you.

----------


## azmuse

that was only because i didn't get far staring into its eyes.

----------


## subterranean

Is it allow to use the serch engine?  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

IT IS  :Tongue:  (I hope), you can't know ALL of the quotes...

----------


## subterranean

Not working, I tried (even www.quoteland.com said no match found). I give up

----------


## crisaor

Woody Allen?

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Sounds like something Woody Allen would say.

----------


## sloegin

The Simpsons?

----------


## subterranean

Which Simpsons? I bet it was Homer

----------


## fayefaye

nah. No way it was the simpsons.

----------


## fayefaye

Was it Oscar Wilde (just a guess)
ok, if I stump you on a quote, will you tell us?

'In this world, there is nothing to believe in' 
who said it?

----------


## fayefaye

come on wanda. here's another;
'Who loves fears not the tempest, but fears only loves fading'

----------


## subterranean

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> *nah. No way it was the simpsons.*



Faye, never underestimate the Simpsons  :Wink:

----------


## crisaor

She doesn't. She just thinks that they couldn't said that in their current state. Check this thread for more details.

----------


## fayefaye

No, I said it because I've seen nearly all the episodes, the good ones several times, and I would probably know if they'd said that. I don't bother with the recent ones, but since the quality's slipped so much, I sincerely doubt they would write something like that.

----------


## David J

I think it was Wilfred himself - he's quoting himself I'd bet

----------


## subterranean

> _Originally posted by fayefaye_ 
> *No, I said it because I've seen nearly all the episodes, the good ones several times, and I would probably know if they'd said that. I don't bother with the recent ones, but since the quality's slipped so much, I sincerely doubt they would write something like that.*




*She took my post seriously*

Cheers Faye :Wink:

----------


## fayefaye

omg.. I have no sense of humour...  :Biggrin: 

Cheers Sub.  :Wink:

----------


## Lizzie

So, who are the owners of Wilfred and Fayefaye quotes? Don't leave us in total ignorance please. 

Liz

----------


## subterranean

ops, sorry Liz, i wanted to explain but i completely lost about this topic

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## seeker

was it Thomas a'Kempis?

----------


## Lizzie

Subterranean, what do you mean with "I wanted to explain but i'm completly lost about this topic"? 
Can anyone, please, just give me a straigth answer and tell us all who are the owners of the quotations? Pleeese... Thank you.

Liz

----------


## amuse

oh my goodness, Lizzie, your avatar is gorgeous.

----------


## Lizzie

Thank you very much Amuse, I like it too. I find it very meaningful...

Best compliments,
Liz

----------


## mono

I very strongly doubt your prediction, David J, that Wilfred thought of that quote himself; he shows no intelligence by outlandishly making a point of disliking Emily Dickinson and Jane Auste on other threads, but lists no reasons. My guess for the quote however: I think it sounds either like Aristotle (especially in his Nicomachean Ethics), Plato, Immanuel Kant, or John Stuart Mill.

----------


## mono

Buddha also came to mind, just after I clicked to post my thread.

----------


## Pickles

A wag "wild a$$ guess,", the quote reminds me of India so my guess is Gandhi

----------


## verybaddmom

i think we are wasting our breath here, as it appears that wilfred hasnt been online since january. perhaps he's forgotten about us.

----------

